# Aurora Speed corners



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys: :wave:

Did Aurora, or any other manufacturer for that matter, ever make speed corners for larger turns? I own ones for 9" radius and 6" radius, but they ever make them for 12" or 15" radius turns?

Does anybody have any? 

I'm thinking that might be just the thing for a more nostalgic or even old school style racing surface. Anybody want to try resin casting them for me? 

Tom


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

The only ones I've seen are in the Tyco Jeremy McGrath dirt bike set. The set comes with light brown dirt-colored track and borders to go just about all the way around the layout, and all the turns are 12 inch radius. The borders have a kind of berm at the outer edge, but it's past where a car could reach it and is strictly cosmetic. I have pics in the Track Buidling forum of a portable oval layout I used them on if I can find the thread. Also, NTxSlotCars did a similar oval using the same borders and he has a thread there too... His came out much better than mine, actually. 

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW- only the year 2000 (Mattel/Tyco) J. McGrath X-Treme MX sets came with Detachable Dirt Shoulders/berms, as the 2001 (same) sets have the shoulders molded as part of the 12" r. corners and are non detachable.










PS- but if my memory serves me correct, I think someone else made large radius speed corners, that had yellow zebra stripes on them ?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you Gents. I need to find somebody who wants to resin cast some.

Tom


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

swamibob, if you have the parts you want duplicated, I will make resin copies.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Can you use the Aurora Speed Corners and the Tyco dirt borders with TOMY AFX track?

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*I dunno fer sure ?*

I'll have to check and see, as I do have Tomy 12" R curves and Mattyco Dirt berms(packed away), and later this evening I'll see if they are compatible.



BRS Hobbies said:


> Can you use the Aurora Speed Corners and the Tyco dirt borders with TOMY AFX track?
> 
> Best regards,
> Brian


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Well THAT didn't take long- lol*

Ok, I just dug out my 12"R Tomy curves and my Mattyco Dirt Berms, and YES, I just snapped them all together- and they ARE 100% Compatible (except for the color ) !


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for the info.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

alpink said:


> swamibob, if you have the parts you want duplicated, I will make resin copies.


Hello Al:

I've got to make some that will fit the 12", 15" and 18" radius corners. When I get them done I'll drop you a line! Thank you for the offer. I'll be in touch! :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sure TOM, PM me here or use the feature to email me through here. either way. al


----------

